# Burton Ions or K2 Maysis?



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

600 on the Ions or 250 on the maysis? Want to switch to boa after riding laces for a bit. Foot has also stopped growing so want to get a decent pair. Are the Ions really worth 600. Put any other boa systems you like if you know any thanks.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

K2 boots are solid. I've been through a couple pairs of Darkos and Maysises over the years. I like em. Burton makes good boots for sure too. The Ion is noted for being a little easier to adjust and having a smaller footprint, but honestly between these two boots the K2 is probably a better value. They're a bigger, chunkier boot, but they have better flex retention and shock absorption so.... $600 vs $250. The question here is what are you willing to sacrifice? I don't see the Ion as being that much better of a boot to be worth shelling out another few hundred clams, but it's rider's prerogative. 

I myself now mostly ride 32, although not boa, so can't really comment on that. I've mostly heard good feedback from my buddies who ride 32 boas. They seem to be among the most robust brands that incorporate boa technology into their boots.


----------

